# Run a package right after installing



## Alien (Jan 12, 2013)

If I install a package I canÂ´t run it direct after the install from a text console because then the package is not found.

Which command I need to run the package direct after installing it without opening a new console?


----------



## Wiedmann (Jan 12, 2013)

Alien said:
			
		

> Which command I need to run the package direct after installing it without opening a new console?


Assuming you are using tcsh as shell:

```
rehash
```


----------



## Alien (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks. Thats it.


----------

